# Problème installlation Hackintosh



## hlmki (22 Septembre 2018)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un soucis lors de l'installation de High Sierra avec Clover sur mon pc portable.
J'effectue toutes les démarches correctement mais arrivé sur la page d'installation, lorsque High Sierra s'installe sur mon deuxième disque dur, mon pc portable redémarre sans raison lorsque la barre d'installation arrive au tiers de celui-ci et au final l'OS ne s'est pas installé.

Voici ma config :

*PC : ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. K95VB*
*Processeur : Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM CPU @ 2.40GHz*
*RAM : 16 GB*
*Cartes graphiques :*

*NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M*

*Intel® HD Graphics 4000*

Merci d'avance


----------



## Yoan8306 (28 Novembre 2018)

Bonjour, la configuration du bios n’est peut être pas correcte. 
Est ce que la virtualisation est bien désactivée? Tu es en uefi ? 
Il y a peut être quelques choses à vérifier la dedans.


----------



## hlmki (28 Novembre 2018)

Yoan8306 a dit:


> Bonjour, la configuration du bios n’est peut être pas correcte.
> Est ce que la virtualisation est bien désactivée? Tu es en uefi ?
> Il y a peut être quelques choses à vérifier la dedans.



Bonsoir,
Merci pour la réponse, je commençais à désespérer hahaha.

Oui la virtualisation est bien désactivée et non pas de uefi, je suis encore sous BIOS.


----------



## Yoan8306 (29 Novembre 2018)

hlmki a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Merci pour la réponse, je commençais à désespérer hahaha.
> 
> Oui la virtualisation est bien désactivée et non pas de uefi, je suis encore sous BIOS.



Quel méthode utilises-tu pour l’installation? Tu configures ta partition avec quel table? Mbr ou gpt Guid?


----------



## hlmki (29 Novembre 2018)

Yoan8306 a dit:


> Quel méthode utilises-tu pour l’installation? Tu configures ta partition avec quel table? Mbr ou gpt Guid?



Je dl High Sierra, je créé ma clé USB sur Mac en la formatant sous GUID, je créé ensuite ma clé USB bootable avec Unibeast. Donc Je choisis ma clé USB, je sélectionne High Sierra, dans les bootloader options, je sélectionne UEFI *(ce n'est pas ça qui pose problème ?)* ensuite je sélectionne les drivers Nvidia dans les configurations graphics et je lance l'installation sur ma clé.

Dans mon bios, je configure le tout comme dans dit dans le tuto, évidemment il y a des options que je n'ai pas du coup je ne sais pas les changer.
Ensuite j'insère ma clé USB pour booter dessus, je sélectionne "Boot OS X Install from Install macOS High Sierra", je fais tout ce qu'il faut avec l'utilitaire de disque.
Arrivé sur la page d'installation, je sélectionne mon disque dur, il commence à s'installer et là il redémarre sans raison lorsque la barre atteint le tiers de l'installation.


----------



## Yoan8306 (29 Novembre 2018)

Déjà dans le booloader tu devrais sélectionner le mode legacy. Peut être que c’est ça qui pose problème, mais pour moi tu aurais le bug uniquement lorsqu’il aurait essayé de redémarrer. Ça n’aurai pas marché. Une fois que tu auras essayé ça tu nous dis. C’est quoi les options que tu ne sais pas?


----------



## hlmki (29 Novembre 2018)

Yoan8306 a dit:


> Déjà dans le booloader tu devrais sélectionner le mode legacy. Peut être que c’est ça qui pose problème, mais pour moi tu aurais le bug uniquement lorsqu’il aurait essayé de redémarrer. Ça n’aurai pas marché. Une fois que tu auras essayé ça tu nous dis. C’est quoi les options que tu ne sais pas?



Parfait, je vais tout check ça après mes cours, merci encore pour ton aide.
Par hasard, on ne sait pas changer le BIOS classique donc écran bleu et blanc en BIOS comme ça ? (Voir photo)


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2018)

@hlmki
J'ai corrigé, mais pour insérer une image/photo, dans ta réponse tu rédiges ton texte, tu fais un clic sur Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes ton ou tes images/photos, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse. Un simple clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum.


----------



## hlmki (29 Novembre 2018)

Locke a dit:


> @hlmki
> J'ai corrigé, mais pour insérer une image/photo, dans ta réponse tu rédiges ton texte, tu fais un clic sur Transférer un fichier, tu sélectionnes ton ou tes images/photos, tu sélectionnes Miniature et tu valides ta réponse. Un simple clic dessus les agrandira dans le forum.



Ah parfait, merci ! Haha


----------



## hlmki (29 Novembre 2018)

Yoan8306 a dit:


> Déjà dans le booloader tu devrais sélectionner le mode legacy. Peut être que c’est ça qui pose problème, mais pour moi tu aurais le bug uniquement lorsqu’il aurait essayé de redémarrer. Ça n’aurai pas marché. Une fois que tu auras essayé ça tu nous dis. C’est quoi les options que tu ne sais pas?



Bon j'ai un problème maintenant, je ne trouve plus macOS High Sierra sur le mac app store, j'ai cherché partout même sur des sites que je ne divulguerais pas ici mais sans résultat ...
En sachant que je passe par virtualbox et high sierra installé dessus (mon iMac se trouvant chez ma mère, je n'ai pas la possibilité d'avoir un mac sous la main)


----------



## hlmki (30 Novembre 2018)

@Yoan8306 
J'ai trouvé High Sierra au final, voici des photos de mon bios, j'ai refait une clé bootable en Legacy mais cette fois-ci, il boot bien sur clover mais quand je sélectionne ma clé usb pour démarrer l'installation, écran noir et puis plus rien


----------



## Yoan8306 (1 Décembre 2018)

Tu devrais essayé de désactiver intel virtualisation et réessayer


----------



## hlmki (1 Décembre 2018)

Yoan8306 a dit:


> Tu devrais essayé de désactiver intel virtualisation et réessayer



Déjà tester aussi ..


----------



## polyzargone (3 Décembre 2018)

hlmki a dit:


> *Cartes graphiques :*
> 
> *NVIDIA GeForce GT 740M*
> 
> *Intel® HD Graphics 4000*



Donc Optimus…



hlmki a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> je suis encore sous BIOS.



D'après les photos de ton Bios, il est bien UEFI. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il est bleu et blanc que c'est un Bios Legacy. C'est d'ailleurs très courant sur les portables et d'ailleurs, il ne me semble pas en avoir vu avec des couleurs et le support de la souris (c'est surtout sur les Desktops).

Il y a quelques options qui le prouvent :

• Le support du CSM
• La possibilité d'ajouter/supprimer des entrées de boot
• Le support du Secure Boot
• etc.



hlmki a dit:


> je sélectionne les drivers Nvidia dans les configurations graphics et je lance l'installation sur ma clé.



Comme tu le verras dans le lien donné plus haut, il va falloir faire une croix sur le support de la NVIDIA.


Quoiqu'il en soit, je te conseille de lire ça :

• [Guide] Patching LAPTOP DSDT/SSDTs

• [Guide] Disabling discrete graphics in dual-GPU laptops

C'est en anglais, c'est pas simple du tout mais c'est le meilleur (le seul…) moyen d'arriver à installer macOS sur ton portable.

Bon courage !


----------



## zenelae (6 Décembre 2018)

Bonjour, navré pour cette réponse tardive. 
Comme évoqué ci-dessus, si tu installes ton Hackintosh en High Sierra, il devrait fonctionné avec les bon réglages. 
Attention, ne fais pas la mise à jour sur Mojave, en effet Apple n'assure pas le support des kexts pour les Cartes vidéos NVIDIA.
Donc si tu passes sous Mojave, seul ton HDgraphics fonctionnera, il faudra juste modifier ton fichier Config.plist présent dans ton dossier EFI

Bonne installation et n'hésite pas à nous faire part de ton avancé.
John


----------



## polyzargone (6 Décembre 2018)

zenelae a dit:


> Attention, ne fais pas la mise à jour sur Mojave, en effet Apple n'assure pas le support des kexts pour les Cartes vidéos NVIDIA.



Mais ça n'a pas d'importance mon cher John (un petit  au passage) puisque c'est un portable qui utilise la technologie Optimus !

La GeForce GT 740M ne sera jamais reconnue ni utilisable .



zenelae a dit:


> Donc si tu passes sous Mojave, seul ton HDgraphics fonctionnera



Ce qui de toute manière est la seule solution possible !

Bref, Mojave ne posera pas de souci mais en revanche, il va falloir désactiver la NVIDIA en suivant les deux liens donnés plus haut.


----------



## zenelae (7 Décembre 2018)

Hello poly et oui je me suis mal exprimé mais c'est cela, par le passé, j'avais reussi à faire tourner un Carte vidéo sur un laptop, il faudrait que je retrouve les infos de cette config, sauf qu'effectivement j'avais du désactiver le HD graphics.

Voili voilou


----------



## polyzargone (8 Décembre 2018)

zenelae a dit:


> j'avais reussi à faire tourner un Carte vidéo sur un laptop, il faudrait que je retrouve les infos de cette config, sauf qu'effectivement j'avais du désactiver le HD graphics.



C'est sans doute parce que l'Intel HD n'était pas supporté du tout (un HD 2500 peut-être…) mais dans le cas de @hlmki , c'est clairement la GeForce qu'il faut désactiver et il devra se contenter de l'Intel HD 4000 qui lui, est supporté (même sur Mojave).


----------



## hlmki (9 Décembre 2018)

Merci beaucoup pour vos messages !
Je recommence à prendre espoir pour avoir macOS sur mon portable hahaha
J'ai choisi de ne pas désactiver ma carte NVIDIA sinon je ne pourrais plus geeker sur PC ...
Du coup je vais patcher le DSTT/SSDTS
Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## zenelae (9 Décembre 2018)

oui il faut faire un choix  
Le HD graphics est la bonne solution dans ton cas 
Pour le patch dsdt /ssdt, il faut se plonger dedans pour 'optimiser et affiner' sa machine 
Je suis en train de regarder la même chose sur ma tour (Asus Strix Z370-h).


----------

